

Microsoft: How Windows 8 KO'd the innovative Courier tablet - Part 2 - estel
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20128045-75/how-windows-8-kod-the-innovative-courier-tablet/

======
fuzzythinker
For those wanting the courier experience, besides the mentioned kickstart
project for ipad, there's also the Samsung galaxy note:
[http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxynote/note/inde...](http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxynote/note/index.html)

